# Ornaments for Christmas



## RogerGarrett (Nov 19, 2009)

Just thought I would share a small sampling of what is made for Christmas (or year round) ornaments this year.  

Woods used in all nine:  Holly finials, cocobolo, spalted maple, amboyna burl, walnut burl, redheart finials, spalted pine, rosewood finials, cherry, and apple.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Hayseedboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 19, 2009)

Those are very nice. What are the birds made of ?  Thanks for showing.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 19, 2009)

Those are neat, I'm have to take time and learn how to do those.


----------



## BobBurt (Nov 19, 2009)

Great job


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 19, 2009)

Great ornaments!


----------



## mickr (Nov 20, 2009)

grand set..look great


----------



## nwcatman (Nov 20, 2009)

man, that looks like a LOTTA work! great results!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## artme (Nov 21, 2009)

They are rippers!! Very effective indeed.


----------



## HawksFeather (Nov 21, 2009)

Roger,

You did a very nice job on these and don't think they will last long when you go to sell them.  Either that or people will be happy when they get their gift.

Jerry


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice........


----------



## patharris (Nov 23, 2009)

Congratulations Roger on your creative Ornamental Birdhouses.  They are very well done.  I love to make ornamental bird houses as well and was wondering why you didn't take the time to turn an attractive perch to go with you very elequent houses?
Pat


----------



## RogerGarrett (Nov 24, 2009)

*thanks!*



patharris said:


> Congratulations Roger on your creative Ornamental Birdhouses.  They are very well done.  I love to make ornamental bird houses as well and was wondering why you didn't take the time to turn an attractive perch to go with you very elequent houses?
> Pat



Thank you for your kind comments.  I have a pdf file somewhere that explains everything in a tutorial - along with pictures.  Seems to me I posted it on here a couple of years back - I can look.

To answer Pat's question - I have turned a few perches - and they look better - especially when making them from an exotic wood such as ebony or cocobolo.  However, when I'm making 80-100 of these at a time, perches become pretty time-consuming - especially considering the work in the finials.  Probably not a very good excuse!:biggrin:

Best,
Roger


----------



## savage0809 (Nov 30, 2009)

Roger, very nice job ,I would like to know how you did them Thanks Bill


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 30, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## areaman (Nov 30, 2009)

nice job! I did a bunch just for family and friends and agree, doing the perches would be very time consuming. None of mine are the same, and by the time I got them done I was tired of them. Good job, they look great and Im sure will go fast as said before.


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 1, 2009)

GREAT LOOKING!! and very creative, I am going to have to try one or two of these.


----------



## bradh (Dec 1, 2009)

RogerGarrett said:


> I have a pdf file somewhere that explains everything in a tutorial - along with pictures.  Seems to me I posted it on here a couple of years back - I can look.



Here is a previous thread where Roger shows his method:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25208


----------

